# Which internet provider should I choose?



## TigerKing (May 3, 2018)

I am currently using MTNL Broadband Connection,
which costs more than regular.. as its old plan and not updated constantly.
Now, MTNL is closing all old plans, I am confused with their new plans.

MTNL Plans = MTNL Mumbai

I want to know which plan will be better if I choose MTNL.

Also other than MTNL, other internet providers in Mumbai city?
and their best plans?

And what about other services like DC+ connection?
is this still available?

Please Need Help ASAP.

Thank You.


----------



## Anorion (May 3, 2018)

No, MTNL is too costly. 
Which area in Mumbai? Local providers give stable, cheap connections where I stay.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2018)

DC+ connection is now dead
get a plan from local ISP which will be more VFM


----------



## TigerKing (May 4, 2018)

Anorion said:


> No, MTNL is too costly.
> Which area in Mumbai? Local providers give stable, cheap connections where I stay.


Prabhadevi..

Exactly, too costly plans..

I want plan like this..

₹500-₹1000
True unlimited plan
No fup please..
Speed 8mbps or above..

Can anyone suggest..??

Value for money internet service provider??


----------



## TigerKing (May 4, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> DC+ connection is now dead
> get a plan from local ISP which will be more VFM


Ohh.

Local ISP, but which one??
Any source to find??


----------



## Anorion (May 4, 2018)

Just ask your cable operator, but there might be others. Usually, these pamphlets are given out with newspapers.


----------



## TigerKing (May 5, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Just ask your cable operator, but there might be others. Usually, these pamphlets are given out with newspapers.


Okk.
Thanks


----------



## TigerKing (May 5, 2018)

I found this one..

Joister Connect – Unlimited Broadband | Best Broadband In India

anyone can provide feedback for their services?

Browse by Operators: Plans and Recharge Packs - Airtel, Vodafone


----------



## TigerKing (May 7, 2018)

Can anyone provide feedback on joister connect ISP????


----------



## Zangetsu (May 7, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> Can anyone provide feedback on joister connect ISP????


No idea, perhaps you should get a Demo from them


----------



## TigerKing (May 7, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> No idea, perhaps you should get a Demo from them


Shared speed mentioned on their site..

Which means? 
Same IP address or same connection will be shared by more than one customer..?
And what about speed?

For 30 Mbps speed, what will happen to it???


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 9, 2018)

No ISP gives dedicated connection speed to home consumers,that is much higher & given in corporate plans only.Actual speeds will depend on time & no. of heavy users in your area but it can be safely assumed that most of the time one should be able to get advertised/near advertised speeds with a decent ISP(not everyone download/use 1TB+ a month though I usually upload around 8TB per month but then I am not your usual net user  ).


----------



## TigerKing (May 12, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> No ISP gives dedicated connection speed to home consumers,that is much higher & given in corporate plans only.Actual speeds will depend on time & no. of heavy users in your area but it can be safely assumed that most of the time one should be able to get advertised/near advertised speeds with a decent ISP(not everyone download/use 1TB+ a month though I usually upload around 8TB per month but then I am not your usual net user  ).



MTNL too??
But I get 2 Mbps speed all the time.. No slow speeds on working time or any other time.
Also it does have Dynamic IP feature.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 13, 2018)

Yes,MTNL is just like any other ISP.The reason you get 2mbps all the time is because it is 2mbps only  Dynamic IP is also default for home users,static IP can be used for commercial purposes hence it is never free(not talking about static internal/shared IP given by many cable ISPs as these are not unique to a user).Excitel gives 100mbps plans in Delhi for ~900 but can you imagine no slowdowns if 10 guys start downloading/uploading at full 100mbps(~1gbps) at same time in an area.


----------



## zegulas (Jul 9, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> Can anyone provide feedback on joister connect ISP????


I am a user of joister connect 30 Mbps unlimited connection.
Paid 6000 lump sum.
Its rainy season now, my internet is not working since 2nd of July, have made several complaints on their app, raised tickets, which they mark resolve without verifying with the customer, no one bothers replying on those tickets.
Customer care tries to be helpful but lack the technical know how.
They haven't sent anyone to check the issue, its been over a week now.
When its working its all good, when it stops working the experience is HELL.
The lady at joister office said, sir your internet issue is being checked by our engineer, it will be resolved by 1pm, way past the deadline, using Jio net to post this!
Also I get only 20 Mbps for a 30 Mbps connection, the only day I saw 29 Mbps was on the first day.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 16, 2018)

@TigerKing  Did you get a joister connection?

@zegulas Are you still on joister? Could you post a speedtest result?


----------



## Ameypawase (Feb 12, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> @TigerKing  Did you get a joister connection?
> 
> @zegulas Are you still on joister? Could you post a speedtest result?


joister connect provide good service in nerul , navi mumbai   better then ion in plan pricing and service


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 14, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> @TigerKing  Did you get a joister connection?
> 
> @zegulas Are you still on joister? Could you post a speedtest result?


No. waiting for Jio fibre


----------

